# pike fishing



## pikenoob (Aug 15, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone one knows a good fly fishing rod for pike that i could get that is not to much money?
thanks :beer: :rollin:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You could try that post under the Fly Fishing Forum and you might get the experts to chime in. There are a few that target pike. I use an old glass 8 weight rod for pike, but the biggest I have landed was only 7#s. It is as limber as a fence post but I bought in '64. Once you decide on the rod weight then eBay might be a good place to check for used equipment. Last spring I found a quality 5 wt with complete tackle for $40.


----------

